# Coffee Bean Shop Site Suggestions and Feedback



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well. You might remember I made a post a while back asking for feedback on the then new site/design of coffeebeanshop.co.uk. Thank you to all those that took the time out to respond.

We're going to be making some changes to the site soon and thought it would be a good idea to invite some feedback from you all once again now you've all had an opportunity to use the store.

Is there anything about the store that you would change if you could to help make your shopping experience easier or more user friendly? Any additional features that you would like to see made available on the store?

As before I can't help with any queries regarding orders or accounts but if you've experienced any recent technical problems I'd be more than happy to look into it.

All the best,

Pete


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

To be honest, it's one of the best in terms of ease of use already, so I'm not sure you really need to change anything. Keep it simple, please


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My only bit of feedback, and it may be something that is not possible for roasters of your size, is to try and offer a proper discount on 1kg of beans. I pretty much exclusively buy Rave at the moment because when I buy a kg I save around 35-40%, with roasters like yourself and hasbean there is no (or very little) saving for buying a larger amount. I still like to try other blends but it becomes harder to convince myself when I'm paying around £5 for 250g and then have postage to think about.


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

gcogger said:


> To be honest, it's one of the best in terms of ease of use already, so I'm not sure you really need to change anything. Keep it simple, please


Thank you for your feedback gcogger! Always nice for the Geeks here to read comments like that









We shall endeavour to keep it simple!


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> .... offer a proper discount on 1kg of beans......


Thanks D_Evans, Hope you don't mind me paraphrasing your quote. I will pass on your suggestion


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Not at all, you got the crux of it


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Minor criticisms are that the site goes in for the kill before we know anything about the company on the index page or about the coffee on the coffee pages. Also I prefer the term "Whole Bean" to "Not Ground" which comes across to me as ambiguous. But a heads up from a Linux user: I'm using Google Chrome for Linux on Linux Mint - an Ubuntu derivative - and no problems with the site at all that I can find.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

On the whole the site is fine, but there is an annoying feature/bug.

- Click on "single origin coffee"

- Click on any one type of coffee

- Add the coffee to the basket

- Click "continue shopping" (correctly takes you back to the coffee you just added to the basket)

- At this point if I click "Back" I would expect to go back to the list of single origin coffee instead it takes me back to the basket.

Not a huge problem but annoying, to me.

Also:

When looking at a coffee, the button to see reviews should be right next to the stars at the top (instead of being at the bottom of the page).

Not a problem with the site as such but it is not clear what distinguish a "Guest Coffee" from the rest. Are they still roasted on site?

Again not a problem with the site but, even though I have requested updates about certain coffees I have never received any. Especially in relation to the Everyday Espresso it would be good to know when the blend changes (as it must do) and how has it changed. The good news is that so far it has always tasted delicious, but it would be good to know nevertheless.


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

Wando64 said:


> Not a problem with the site as such but it is not clear what distinguish a "Guest Coffee" from the rest. Are they still roasted on site?


Hi Wando,

Sorry for the late reply, I've only just noticed there was another post to this thread (for some reason I didn't get a notification). Thank you for your feedback, I shall take it on board!

Guest coffee's are indeed roasted on site, all coffee sold on coffeebeanshop.co.uk is. It's labelled as Guest coffee because it's either new or available for a limited timeframe/have limited quantities in stock. A good example of these is the very new Peruvian Tunki added only yesterday possibly just for the Christmas period only.


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

Anthorn said:


> Minor criticisms are that the site goes in for the kill before we know anything about the company on the index page or about the coffee on the coffee pages. Also I prefer the term "Whole Bean" to "Not Ground" which comes across to me as ambiguous. But a heads up from a Linux user: I'm using Google Chrome for Linux on Linux Mint - an Ubuntu derivative - and no problems with the site at all that I can find.


Thanks for feedback Anthorn and for the Tech Tip! Again sorry for the delay, I didn't recieve a notification of a reply. I know Not Ground/Whole Bean is being addressed soon!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> My only bit of feedback, and it may be something that is not possible for roasters of your size, is to try and offer a proper discount on 1kg of beans. I pretty much exclusively buy Rave at the moment because when I buy a kg I save around 35-40%, with roasters like yourself and hasbean there is no (or very little) saving for buying a larger amount. I still like to try other blends but it becomes harder to convince myself when I'm paying around £5 for 250g and then have postage to think about.


How did you work out that discount? i think if you buy 1kg for around 14.50 w/delivery you are only saving 1 quid per 250g?? and 4 quid as a percentage discount of 18.50 isnt 35-40%? its more like 20%


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Deleted post DB


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

I like your site. Its how I wish the Nude Coffee site was... I made it in the wrong format. What did you use? It looks like a prestashop? I am going to do one of those over the new year i think.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

PeteBatin said:


> Hi Wando,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, I've only just noticed there was another post to this thread (for some reason I didn't get a notification). Thank you for your feedback, I shall take it on board!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Let's hope you are following the forum advertising guidelines as you have now put a link in to an item you are selling...


Link removed .....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Aren't Coffeebeanshop themselves a forum advertiser? if so surely the link to them should stand unless the OP is directly touting for his web design business.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Aren't Coffeebeanshop themselves a forum advertiser? if so surely the link to them should stand unless the OP is directly touting for his web design business.


Coffeebean are advertisers , unsure if the same as above coffee bean shop, as they have no red banner indicating them s a forum sponsor. Have pmed to clear up. If linking to a site for commercial purposes then they need should sponsor the site , to be fair to the companies that do..

Cheers


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I think a useful addition would be to indicate, for each coffee, the approximate roast level (light, medium, dark etc.). Obviously it's only one factor, but I'd find it useful when deciding what to try next


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Let's hope you are following the forum advertising guidelines as you have now put a link in to an item you are selling...


Hi CoffeeChap,

Sorry for the breach of any rules I can see how the waters may be muddied in this situation







I thought I was just being helpful regarding the question about coffeebeanshop.co.uk guest coffees and to that effect provided an example. However just so there's no confusion, I don't sell anything, I build websites all day long and I'm not an employee of coffeebeanshop.co.uk. I work for the company that built, hosts and supports their site (details in my sig).

Pete


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

NudeCoffee said:


> I like your site. Its how I wish the Nude Coffee site was... I made it in the wrong format. What did you use? It looks like a prestashop? I am going to do one of those over the new year i think.


Hi NudeCoffee,

Thanks for your comment! I can't disclose too many details of the workings of the store but I can tell you it's a heavily customised store that we've developed in-house that was originally based on opensource software. I can tell you that it's not Prestashop







Sorry for not replying sooner I think the forum was having technical problems yesterday.

Pete


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me resurrecting an old thread but thought you might like to know that the "changes" I mentioned have now been put in place. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who provided feedback unfortunately not all of it could be implemented during this phase of development (but it hasn't been forgotten) and we (SDG and Coffee Bean Shop) hope you all enjoy the "changes"









All the best,

Pete


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Me again, resurrecting an old thread....again!

Just to give you a heads up, we'll soon be launching the latest offering of the coffeebeanshop.co.uk store soon (this will be our 3rd store we've produced for CBS). We're aiming for Tuesday the 18th of June but this will be confirmed in a mass email send out to subscribers nearer the time, we're still finalising a few items so it could change.

But as before I'd love to hear any feedback post-launch of what you guys think, both good and bad. Those that contributed last time did an amazing job and your feedback was really helpful and appreciated. We want to make it as easy as possible to order from store (should you choose to) and journey through it.

As before, I'm not an employee of CBS (I work for a design/development company) so unfortunately can't help with any queries regarding service/products and it's just feedback on the store.

All the best,

Pete


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Hi There,

One improvement I would suggest, when you're looking at the coffees list you see a picture like this...







/monthly_2019_06/image.png.c967c1385629dc048b9bbb208d0821ed.png">

It would be good if either there was a brief description of tastes on the pic (i.e. just below the 'colombian bucharamanga' writing - Cartwheel Coffee do this if you want to see what I mean), or if when you hover the mouse pointer over the picture it changes to offer a description (Hasbean do this if you want to see what I mean). This information is offered when you click on the icon, but having it on the front page means I can quickly look at the different coffee descriptors without having to change page, which in turn helps me to choose which coffee I may like to buy.

Gareth


----------



## PeteBatin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Gareth, we'll keep it in mind!

It looks like the new site launch will be delayed a little longer and not go live tomorrow, we're still performing some tweaks. I'll update again once I have some news.


----------

